

Trending.fm a real-time social music app. Seeking beta testers. - bfarabi
http://www.trending.fm/

======
N0RMAN
signed-up, ETA for the beta?

~~~
bfarabi
First batch of testers by the end of the week. Thanks for signing up!

~~~
N0RMAN
nice, looks really promising.

